# Gru, looking for a home, Derbyshire



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Gru is around 2-3 years old and is a gorgeous grey and white DSH. He is neutered, chipped and has had his first vaccinations.

Gru came into the vets as a stray, before coming to me to find a forever home. He is incredibly relaxed and loving and if I had the option to keep him myself I would! He has lived in a house for a few days and was very quiet and clean, and very brave with the dog.
He is currently living in a cattery and is content but needs a loving home of his own. He seems interested in the other cats and has met them through the bars with no hissing or nastiness.

Gru is so affectionate and cuddly, but with bat you if you tickle his tummy! I love him to pieces and a indoor home is essential (which seems to suit him). He is a little overweight but he is on a diet food.

Gru is currently fostered in a cattery in South Derbyshire. Home check will be carried out and he has a £80 adoption fee.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

*bump*

This guy seems to like other cats too, he is always greeting them through the bars so I think he'd be able to be careful introduced to existing cats.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Annie not sure if you remember me! I had your ratties off you for a short while.

Where is the cattery as I'd like to meet him and see if we hit it off.
I do have a german shepherd and a 17 yr old cat called Tilly.
Plus my ratties so not sure what he'd make of them  Tilly doesn't bother bless her.

Amy


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Amy I'll message you x


----------

